# Calvinism and Arminianism HARMONIZED???



## InSlaveryToChrist (Oct 22, 2010)

Okay, I do have heard of Fullerism before, BUT WHAT ON EARTH IS THIS:

http://www.ffruits.org/firstfruits02/ffruitscalvinismvsarminianism.ppt

The doctrine in question teaches that *Calvinism represents salvation of the spirit*, and that *Arminianism represents salvation of the soul*. I've never heard of such an approach before! Has anybody else familiarity with this doctrine, or does anybody know by what term this doctrine is called?


----------



## au5t1n (Oct 22, 2010)

I think I just got a little bit dumber from reading that.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Oct 22, 2010)

austinww said:


> I think I just got a little bit dumber from reading that.


 
I thought the very same of myself!


----------



## lynnie (Oct 22, 2010)

My husband keeps telling me that we can't even imagine right now what the next kooky thing to come along will be. He is right.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 22, 2010)

lynnie said:


> My husband keeps telling me that we can't even imagine right now what the next kooky thing to come along will be. He is right.


 
John Kelly is back in charge of the ICA. I lay odds it will come out of one of their "summits".


----------



## Jack K (Oct 22, 2010)

Okay, a lot of that was confusing. The spirit/soul thing was just wierd. But I think I took in enough of it to be bothered. The complete disconnect between justification and sanctification is troubling. Think of those poor believers who're being told that once they're saved, living the Christian life is all up to their own willpower.

Seemed to remind me of the doctrine of the saved but "carnal" Christian, just with new terminology. Anyone else here get the same impression?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Oct 23, 2010)

I would like to hear more opinions on this devastating doctrine. Anyone familiar with it???


----------



## travstar (Oct 23, 2010)

It isn't a "devastating doctrine." It's just irrelevant. The problem with Arminian theology is not that it takes into account the reality of free will (violence is not offered to the will of the creature, nor is the liberty or contingency of second causes taken away, but rather established), but that it is a system which denies the existence of an overarching divine decree. The Reformed view, on the other hand, sees in Scripture and in life both realities. 

That whatnot was hamhandedly done. Or somesuch. Rather.


----------

